# Are you on Instagram?



## internetchick (Apr 9, 2012)

I am as cosmeticsaficionado. What is your Instagram feed?


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 9, 2012)

eclipsechick08  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Followed!


----------



## internetchick (Apr 9, 2012)

Followed you too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm brittneymarie08  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## internetchick (Apr 9, 2012)

Found you!


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 9, 2012)

geniabeme.. im still trying to get the hang of this!


----------



## internetchick (Apr 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> geniabeme.. im still trying to get the hang of this!



Are you an Android user? I am, so I am new to the whole Instagram thing. Still don't know how to do collages.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 9, 2012)

> Are you an Android user? I am, so I am new to the whole Instagram thing. Still don't know how to do collages.


 Same here!! I followed all of you guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bella99135 (May 23, 2012)

I do,I'm possumgirl I only have a few random pictures but it doesn't work anymore. Uploading pictures fail every time! I have great Internet connection and I tried deleting and reinstalling the app but nothing works  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greeneyedangel (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm ALESSANDRAFERR1 feels free to add me I'd love to follow anyone who has the same makeup/beauty/fashion interests as me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Samantha012 (Nov 16, 2012)

No I am not on Instagram but soon at there.


----------



## Jazbot (Nov 16, 2012)

Mine is Ms_Jazbot


----------



## Baberanza (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm @baberanza - followed most of you ladies! lol


----------



## xlisaa (Nov 27, 2012)

TrueWrong  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shandimessmer (Nov 27, 2012)

shandimessmer, the name is in my sig below, too


----------



## Pancua (Nov 28, 2012)

I am there as Pancua as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 28, 2012)

@sheeeeeelby


----------



## Polished10 (Nov 28, 2012)

This is my favorite app- I'm obsessed with it! Follow me @jessicamaurer
 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AllureCube (Nov 30, 2012)

I am allurecube ! come find me and then I will add you back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lasita (Nov 30, 2012)

Lasita  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm elywienn  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will try to post more often because I always forget!


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm brittneymarie08  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm going to add to this that I'm not terribly interesting lately. Mostly pictures of my kiddo and my belly, lol (I'm 7 months pregnant). If you're following me you'll most likely be overridden with newborn pictures in 8-12 weeks


----------



## internetchick (Dec 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm going to add to this that I'm not terribly interesting lately. Mostly pictures of my kiddo and my belly, lol (I'm 7 months pregnant). If you're following me you'll most likely be overridden with newborn pictures in 8-12 weeks


 I happen to love baby pictures.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladygrey (Dec 2, 2012)

alrksyma! I mostly post pictures of my kitties.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rklglam (Dec 4, 2012)

renae_kathleen


----------



## Seth86 (Dec 5, 2012)

I am a new member in this forum. I think I am the only guy here. haha  Here is my IG seth_86. Follow me.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm theperidotcricket on Instagram. I mostly post random stuff from my life.


----------



## nancy771 (Dec 5, 2012)

@nancymnt771


----------



## pinknerd (Dec 5, 2012)

I just followed you on instagram my name is punkindiamond71911 Sent from my N860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aleeeshuh (Dec 5, 2012)

@aleeeshuh 

Work is slow... Instagram will be the cure. Look forward to me following you chicks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Seth86 (Dec 5, 2012)

I also love babies. Following!


----------



## aleeeshuh (Dec 5, 2012)

You are the only one I couldn't find! 



> Originally Posted by *Seth86* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also love babies. Following!


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @aleeeshuh
> 
> Work is slow... Instagram will be the cure. Look forward to me following you chicks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yep, you requested me! Lol at first I was like....who is this! Then I recognized your username  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MorgTrott (Dec 6, 2012)

morgtrott1


----------



## Seth86 (Dec 7, 2012)

I think You've already started following me


----------



## Seth86 (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> eclipsechick08
> 
> 
> ...


 seth_86. Followed!


----------



## Seth86 (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Are you an Android user? I am, so I am new to the whole Instagram thing. Still don't know how to do collages.


 I also don't know how to do collages. Can anyone here tell me?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm yousoldtheworld  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For collages, you have to use another app and then share it via Instagram...there is one called InstaPicFrame I've used before and it's easy to use, I know there are several more, too. Just look in the Photography section on google play  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Seth86 (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh I see. I'll check it out. Thank you.


----------



## TorMor37 (Dec 9, 2012)

I am new to this foruma and intagram, but I am on instagram under tormor37


----------



## Stemarber (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm also new to Instagram. Mine is @dansmycama.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura Marie (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm   laurayesenia    






I love posting pictures of my new makeup and hauls but I feel like my friends and people who follow me can't appreciate the love I have for makeup! LOl hoping to follow some of you ladies as well !


----------



## Rina4life (Dec 9, 2012)

You guys follow me on Instagram @Rina4lyfe, ill follow back


----------



## amandah (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm still new and post completely random stuff. amandanh55


----------



## Seth86 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm yousoldtheworld  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> For collages, you have to use another app and then share it via Instagram...there is one called InstaPicFrame I've used before and it's easy to use, I know there are several more, too. Just look in the Photography section on google play  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hi there! I already downloaded that InstaPicFrame app. It's really cool.


----------



## Seth86 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm still new and post completely random stuff. amandanh55


 followed you!


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Dec 11, 2012)

Can we all just take a second and hahahahaha *pee* at this!? [VIDEO]http://m.collegehumor.com/video/6853117/look-at-this-instagram-nickelback-parody [/VIDEO] I'm sorry, I have no idea how to embed the video!


----------



## Seth86 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hahaha thanks for sharing this.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 31, 2012)

Just changed my Instagram username to cricketsbay. This change is permanent. Same with my Twitter account.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 31, 2012)

Mine is missglammygirl


----------



## kerker (Jan 1, 2013)

Love Instagram! I'm @sparklingker


----------



## viccckyhoang (Feb 13, 2013)

vicckyhoang  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MsleeMua (Feb 13, 2013)

MsleeMua I have my makeup photos on there that I do Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## misschelle025 (Feb 23, 2013)

Love instagram!  Here's mine: @misschelle25


----------



## JustJenessa (Feb 24, 2013)

I just started mine today its vivaglambeauty


----------



## astokes (Feb 24, 2013)

MIne is astoked

: D


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Feb 25, 2013)

Mine is ashleyhorton82  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mothermicky (Mar 22, 2013)

Mine is ladystanfield


----------



## moonandthestars (Jun 7, 2013)

Following most of you. some are not showing and results when I search


----------



## lovelycandygurl (Jun 7, 2013)

hillaryk is mine.


----------



## Totem (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm shahdaroba

I get a kick out of following the sheiks from Dubai. They have pet falcons, tons of coffee and chocolate pics, pretty floral tablescaping, tents and racing camel pics.


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Sep 13, 2013)

Ms_Jelena     I'm addicted!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LaurenElle (Sep 27, 2013)

Yes! I am LaurennEllee

I just got back on IG and it has changed so much with all the hashtags and all


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 4, 2013)

Mine is usofjessamerica !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Oct 4, 2013)

just followed quite a few of you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    for the others I haven't followed yet. no worries I'm just being lazy! lol


----------



## slinka (Oct 5, 2013)

I pretty much live on Instagram!

xslinkax


----------



## nikkimouse (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm nikkimouse22   I post mostly my nails and my dogs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm nikkimouse22   I post mostly my nails and my dogs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Added you. omggg you have daschunds?!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Oct 5, 2013)

@coffeeandacardigan


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 5, 2013)

I have a personal one, but post more on my blog one... @mmmakeupblog


----------



## renosaurus (Nov 25, 2013)

Renosaurus!

I'm big on nails and manicures on instagram. if you follow, comment me that you're from here so i know!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ayryil (Dec 10, 2013)

Mine is Chapstickjunkie..mostly my cat and random pictures of daily living. If you add me just message me on here so I know who it is 

Correction chapstickjunky. Sorry. I had a brain dead day.


----------



## amdoerr (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm ashmae2010... I mainly just post pictures of my dog, he's my baby  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jazbot (Dec 10, 2013)

@ms_Jazbot is mine


----------



## whoadangjamie (Dec 12, 2013)

@post9to5 is the one I use to post my beauty/makeup stuff. My other want just has pictures of my dogs haha


----------



## Dzasty (Dec 26, 2013)

FOLLOW me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  @dzastyte


----------



## luckynmba13 (Dec 26, 2013)

I don't post make up pics but if you want to follow it's luckynmba13  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> will follow back


----------



## luckynmba13 (Dec 26, 2013)

> I'mÂ Â  laurayeseniaÂ Â Â Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love posting pictures of my new makeup and hauls but I feel like my friends and people who follow me can't appreciate the love I have for makeup! LOl hoping to follow some of you ladies as well !


 I think I sent you a request. Mine is luckynmba13


----------



## CarissaReese (Jan 5, 2014)

Mine is reesonification. I tend to post random things there haha !


----------



## gooddeal123 (Jan 5, 2014)

I have an Instagram but I am not active using it. I just accept friends who add me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gooddeal123 (Jan 5, 2014)

I guess, I need to be active more in Instagram. Most of my friends loving posting photos there.


----------



## GlamGab (Mar 5, 2014)

I love instagram Instagram:glam__gab (2 underscores) I'll follow ya!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jazbot (Mar 5, 2014)

Ms_Jazbot


----------



## BirthToAshes (Mar 7, 2014)

Follow me! @ birthtoashes   This is both my personal and blog Instagram. I will be following some of you guys on this post soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LanieBuck (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm @LanieBuck there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LanieBuck (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dzasty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  FOLLOW me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  @dzastyte 




Tried to follow you but the name doesn't seem to work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 13, 2014)

My name on Instagram is kellykaye33 follow me!


----------



## BSquared (Mar 13, 2014)

@heauxslayer It's a lot of makeup and my cat lol


----------



## theangryandro (Mar 17, 2014)

Im on IG all the dang time, it's sad haha - @theangryandro on there too


----------



## MeaghanBrown (Apr 11, 2014)

Mu username is meaghansphotos  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## :)emILY<3 (Jun 9, 2014)

emjothies


----------



## Lana S-t (Jun 16, 2014)

officialsleekly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> follow me!


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mine's princessamazon. There's a link in my sig.

I post my handmade jewelry, beauty, illustrations, and my beloved four legged child Penny the cat.


----------



## leo760 (Jun 22, 2014)

verocervantes86  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Xavier Fortuna (Jun 30, 2014)

@xavfortuna here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Jul 3, 2014)

My Instagram name is abbysmomallison

I post the makeup subscription boxes that I receive monthly, as well as all the freebies I get from various sites/companies, and since I'm a mom pictures of my daughter.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kira685 (Jul 25, 2014)

my username is kira685

I usually post manicures and sometimes my subscription boxes =) I think i'm going to start branching out into looks, starting with just eye makeup!


----------



## Jessie-Lyn Gaisson (Jul 29, 2014)

crazyjlyn on IG!


----------



## Jessie-Lyn Gaisson (Jul 29, 2014)

Okay, Ive followed everybody that I could find!


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Aug 25, 2014)

Yay!!! Lots of new accounts to follow! I'll visit you ladies tonight. Hahahay! That sounded creepy!

I'm twocatsinjapan on insta.

Not a strictly beauty stream. Lots of "here in Japan" stuff on there, too.


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 25, 2014)

I don't have a beauty stream buuuut I see lots of cat posts and my cat has an account. He is very flattered when people follow him @ tesla_is_cat


----------



## Kristine Walker (Oct 2, 2014)

I mainly post makeup, cats and food. I am @frugalwitch . I love adding MUT members to my list to watch.


----------



## BSquared (Oct 2, 2014)

K I think I got everyone on the last two pages!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaseyR (Jan 20, 2015)

Finally got Instagram this week (had go install a special app for Blackberry).  Now I'm just figuring out how to use it lol Anyway, if anyone wants to follow each other on there, I'm at http://instagram.com/caseyarobertson/


----------



## candylion (Jul 14, 2015)

Samantha012 said:


> No I am not on Instagram but soon at there.


I forgot my Instagram account but hopefully will find it out later.


----------

